# dynamische Excel-Tabelle darstellen



## AKST (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe viel mit Pivot-Tabellen ausprobiert, bin aber zu keinem befriedigenden Ergebnis gekommen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Excelblatt in dem Werte in tabellerischer Form durch ein Exceladdin eingefügt werden. So gibt es z.B. eine Spalte mit Namen, eine Spalte mit der Kredithöhe und eine Spalte mit dem Zinssatz. Die Spalte mit dem Namen ist eindeutig. 
Jetzt möchte ich auf einem anderen Excelblatt diese Werte darstellen und am unteren Ende der Tabelle die Summe der Kredithöhe angeben.
Das Problem ist, dass durch das Exceladdin manchmal 10 und manchmal 100 Zeilen (Kredite) ausgegeben werden können. 
Wie kann ich diese Werte in einer dynamischen Tabelle, mit Summe am Ende darstellen?
Ich möchte kein VBA verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (22. Februar 2006)

Hai,

das sollte doch mit einer einfachen wenn Abfrage gehen : wenn Zeile 80 mit einem Wert befüllt ist, dann nimm den Wert, sonst Summe von 1 bis 79.

Oder habe ich den Aufbau der Tabelle falsch verstanden ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKST (22. Februar 2006)

Ich will die Tabelle auf einem anderen Sheet darstellen. Die Größe ist variabel (5-200) und die Summe sol unter die letzte Zeile gepackt werden. Das Beispiel ist natürlich vereinfacht.


----------



## Leola13 (22. Februar 2006)

Hai,

sorry habe ich immer noch nicht verstanden.
Ausgangsblatt : Spalte A  Verschiedene Namen ?  Spalte B und C zu den jeweiligen Namen 5 - 200 Datensätze

oder anders ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKST (22. Februar 2006)

Deine Gedanken sind wie dein Avatar...


----------

